

Ask HN: Are you an iOS developer in the Hamburg area? - sabertoothed

Hi,<p>I am looking for an iOS developer in the area of Hamburg (Germany) who would help me create a tower defense game for iPad.<p>This would be paid freelance work. The degree of entrepreneurial involvement would solely depend on your preferences. The pay would be batchwise (after reaching defined milestones) to minimise risk for me and you.<p>I am a strategy consultant with a soft spot for coding in my leisure time.<p>Let me know if you're interested (either via comments or PM). Looking forward to hearing from you.
======
checker659
What kind of help are we talking about?

I'm on the internet, which means I'm wherever you are. If you aren't able to
find anyone locally, please feel free to contact me.

